# Futures app compatibles Airdrop



## stéphane83 (5 Juillet 2011)

Salut,
Airdrop permettant le futur partage entre macs équipés d'os lion, il serait bien pratique d'avoir des app iPad et iPhone pouvant utiliser cette fonctionnalité pour partager ainsi des fichiers simplement avec notre ordinateur.
Y a t il des pistes?


----------



## Miam01 (5 Juillet 2011)

Salut, télécharge 'DropBox' qui te permet de partager des doc entre ton PC/MAc et tes Ipod/Ipad/Iphone - Et gratuit jusqu'à 2Go de partage


----------



## stéphane83 (5 Juillet 2011)

Oui merci je l'utilise deja


----------

